# [H] 40k, space hulk OOP Land raiders [W] $$$ Eldar, and more



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

I have plenty I am looking for and as well plenty to trade, I am not looking to spend a lot cash wise so please unless its an amazing deal on one of my wants don’t message me trying to sell.

Haves:
2nd Ed space Hulk 99% complete no figs with some extra stuff
3rd ed space hulk 100% complete and factory sealed (please don’t lowball me on this)
6 bRare OOP Wolf guard terminators still in factory sealed packageing
all copyright date 1997
Cyclone wolfguard terminator
Heavy Flamer wolfguard termie
Assault Cannon wolfguard termie
Standard wolfguard Termie (this package the blister is starting to open)
Wolfguard Sgt.
Wolf guard termie with chainfist
I have 200 or so White Dwarfs from the 140's to 340's
Aobr rulebook (cash deal)
Aobr Template set (cash deal)
AoBR Marines (cash deal)
AOBR Orcs (Cash deal)

OOP Tanks
Right now I am building an Eldar Army and need immediate funds, I have a great package deal for Heritics on 2 Rouge trader land raiders/Spartans
And finally I have had a lot of interest in these
All these are rogue trader era, and built using the original GW templates
that were provided for outriders to construct.
TO BE CLEAR
these are hand crafted tanks, NOT the plastic GW kits.
Rhino
SOB Rhino
Preditor assault tank
Whirlwind assault tank

Rouge trader era Land Raider
Rogue trader Era Land Raider Spartan termie assault tank

Non-40k
Horror clix (full set with cards)
Lego Halo artic wolverine NIB

Pics at my photobucket page
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/

Wants:
Ogryns
Ogre fantasy models for conversion
Scout heavy bolters
Marine tanks
Eldar Tanks
Orc Tanks
Eldar (anything but troops)
Orcs for a secondary orc army
MTG cards (bulk rares)
Hero clix (bulk)

Please PM me with questions and offers I am on all day and respond quickly


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

how much you looking for the oop landraiders


----------

